# Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?



## JonHH (28. Oktober 2018)

*Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*

Moin und hallo,

ich hoffe, mir kann jemand mit einem schlauen Tipp weiterhelfen:

Meine alte AMD R9 280 soll bald gegen eine schnellere RX 580/590 oder eine GTX 1070 getauscht werden. Die neuen Grafikkarten haben alle 8-Pin Anschlüsse, mein aktuelles Netzteil hat aber nur 6-Pin.
Man könnte meinen, dass das Netzteil dann nicht genug Power hat - derzeit wird aber eine Grafikkarte mit 2x 6-Pin versorgt, die mit 200 Watt bereits ein ziemlicher Stromfresser ist. (Zum Vergleich RX 580 = 185 W TDP, GTX 1070 = 150 W TDP)

Daher die Frage, ob ich mit einem Adapter von 6- auf 8-Pin arbeiten kann, wie z.B. hier bei Amazon zu kaufen.

Mein Netzteil ist ein Cooltek mit 500 Watt max, welches allerdings schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Die Specs + Bilder finden sich in diesem Test und im Foto unten.
Das Netzteil versorgt einen PC mit i5 8400, 16 GB  RAM, 1xSSD + 2xHDD, und eine Radeon R9 280 (Refresh der 7950, TDP = 200 Watt).
Am Netzteil ist *ein* 6-Pin PCIe-Kabel, welches *aufgesplittet auf 2x 6-Pin* an die Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte geht. (nicht per Adapter gesplittet, sondern "ab Werk")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Antworten über das erwartbare "Kauf Dir mal n neues Netzteil" hinaus würde ich mich freuen!  
(Geht nicht nur ums Sparen, sondern auch um Müllvermeidung - das aktuelle NT ist superleise und so zuverlässig wie am 1. Tag)


Viele Grüße
Jonathan


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*

Theoretisch kannst du es mit einem Adapter probieren, da beim 8-Pin nur eine Masseleitung zusätzlich zur Versorgung beiträgt. 

Jedoch wär ein neues Netzteil empfehlenswert, da neuere Hardware ältere, weniger qualitativ gute Netzteile gerne durcheinander bringen könnten.


----------



## evilgrin68 (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*



JonHH schrieb:


> Über Antworten über das erwartbare "Kauf Dir mal n neues Netzteil" hinaus würde ich mich freuen!
> (Geht nicht nur ums Sparen, sondern auch um Müllvermeidung - das aktuelle NT ist superleise und so zuverlässig wie am 1. Tag)



Der Test ist von 2006... Also quasi Gestern.

Meinst du nicht das ein neues Netzteil allein wegen des Alters von Vorteil für eine neue aktuelle Grafikkarte wäre. Die technischen Ansprüche moderner Grafikkarten, schnelle Lastwechsel als Beispiel, können früher oder später zu Schäden oder Problemen bei der Stabilität führen. Natürlich brauchst du auf Empfehlungen nicht einzugehen. Dann brauchst du aber später bei Problemen hier auch auch nicht auf Lösung hoffen, denn dann wird auch auf das Netzteil verwiesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*

Ich würde einen Adapter von 2 x 6 PIN auf 8 PIN nutzen:
PCI-E Y Stromkabel 2x 6 PIN --> 8 PIN Grafikkarten Adapter Kabel PCI Express pol
2x 6-Pin PCIe auf 8-Pin PCIe Adapterkabel | Stromversorgung | Kabel | ARLT Computer

Sollte man auch billiger bekommen


----------



## markus1612 (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*

Ein so altes NT für eine neue GPU zu nutzen, halte ich für äußerst gewagt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*



JonHH schrieb:


> Über Antworten über das erwartbare "Kauf Dir mal n neues Netzteil" hinaus würde ich mich freuen!
> (Geht nicht nur ums Sparen, sondern auch um Müllvermeidung - das aktuelle NT ist superleise und so zuverlässig wie am 1. Tag)



Wird es nicht geben.
45 Ampere auf der 5 Volt Leitung. Das Teil ist noch für den Pentium 4 gebaut. Technisch uralt. Daher solltest du es ersetzen.


----------



## JonHH (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*

Großartig, soviel Feedback zu dem Thema!

Auch wenn's mir widerstrebt etwas Funktionierendes auf den Müll zu befördern - das bisherige Netzteil wird mit dem Graka-Upgrade ausgetauscht.
(Die Zündkerzen im Auto werden ja auch getauscht, bevor sie endgültig das Zeitliche segnet. Die Message ist bei mir angekommen  )


Vielen Dank für all die überlegten und gut begründeten Meinungen zu dem Thema!


----------



## bastian123f (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*



JonHH schrieb:


> Auch wenn's mir widerstrebt etwas Funktionierendes auf den Müll zu befördern - das bisherige Netzteil wird mit dem Graka-Upgrade ausgetauscht.


 Bei manchen Teilen ist das ja auch sinnvoll. Aber bei Netzteilen sollte man schon vorsichtig sein. Ich habe einen Test von 2006 gefunden. Also 12 Jahre alte Technik. 

Eine GTX1070 ist ja jetzt auch nicht billig und dann diese mit einem !Adapter! an ein so altes Netzteil ist schon happig. Das hat wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die benötigten Schutzschaltungen, noch kann es mit den schnelleren Lastwechseln umgehen.

Ist zwar immer schade funktionierende Teile zu tauschen, aber ich musste mich auch trennen von meinem alten


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Netzteil hat nur 6-Pin für die Grafikkarte - was tun bei Upgrade mit 8-Pin Graka?*

Du kannst es dir nach wie vor als Ersatz aufheben, es altert zwar weiter aber du produziert vorerst keinen Müll 

Es is eben so dass sobald du eine der Hauptleitungen adaptieren musst (CPU, ATX, pcie) solltest du über ein Netzteil mit entsprechendem Anschlüssen nachdenken, nach 12 Jahren kann man ein Netzteil aber auch in Rente schicken, tut deiner Hardware auch gut


----------

